# Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?



## M@iki82 (20. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen. nachdem ich vor ca. 3 Monaten auch einen Teich angelegt. Hatte das ganze Ding dann erstmal mit der 2300 l /h Pumpe und nem Biomechanischen Außenfilter (Fass mit oben Schaumstoffmatte, dann Plastiksterne und unten Biokies) laufen lassen. Das Wasser wurde natürlich aufgrund von Algenwuchs grün bzw kann man die Fische nun nur noch sehen wenn Sie an der Oberfläche schwimmen :-(

Jetzt habe ich mir einen UVC Klärer am Wochenende gekauft. Wie gesagt, der Teich ist nicht sonderlich groß, (ca. 3qm, 60 cm tief). Möchte das Wasser nur wieder klar kriegen, geht das mit den Gerätschaften?

Pflanzen: 4 Schilfartige Pflanzen, 1 Seerose 



Daulevel: (0%)


----------



## karsten. (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*



			
				koi_tus_interuptus82 schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> Möchte das Wasser nur wieder klar kriegen, geht das mit den Gerätschaften?




nö ! 


keine Angst ! ich lass das so nicht stehen  


Hallo Maik

Willkommen !

ich denk mal für das Erkennen der Zusammenhänge am Teich fehlt Dir noch 
etwas Input  

das sag ich jetzt mal so , GANZ freundlich !  

der Besatz ist für den kleinen Teich und für die Auswahl Fische .....
zumindest grenzwertig....

der Fischkot z.B. wird bei der jetzigen Konfiguration schwerlich aus dem System entfernt und lässt u.A. die Algen sprießen 

so ein Filter ,wie Du Ihn verwendest, bringt auch später nicht die gegrillten Algen aus dem Teich 
sondern verarbeitet die dynamisch biologisch   wieder zu Algenfutter .


Du brauchst Systeme mit denen Du z.B. Filterschlamm regelmäßig ablassen kannst ohne die Filterbakterien dabei zu killen ,
Vorfilter die grobe Bestandteile separieren 
und 
beim UVC Einsatz Filter die die aufgepufften Mikroorganismen aus dem Wasserkreislauf entfernen können.

dann ... vielleicht   



mfG


----------



## Joachim (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hallo unerkannter!

"(ca. 3qm, 60 cm tief)" also rund 2m³ mit ner 2300l/h Pumpe ?! Kann man erst einmal nen Vor/Rufnamen und vielleicht Fotos haben?  

Bisher bin ich gewillt zu glauben, dass uns schon wieder jemand ver*******rn möchte ...


----------



## karsten. (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

och man
und ich sabbel hier die Leute zu


----------



## katja (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

hallo!

2000 l, 6 goldis, 2 kois, 60 cm wassertiefe????


na super!!  


wenn das keine verar....e ist......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Ich glaube er/sie meint das ernst, hätte ich früher auch nicht gewusst.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Annett (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hi,

und der Nickname ist auch ernst gemeint?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hast recht, gar nicht drauf geachtet


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> und der Nickname ist auch ernst gemeint?



Hi Annett,

ich gebe dir auch recht, das es unser SPEZI "KOIFAN" sein könnte.

Aber er setzt Satzzeich,was wohl nicht "KOIFAN`S" stärke war.  


Hmmm...keine Ahnung was ich davon halten soll?!


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hi...


... und die Sätze sind auch länger und ausführlicher wie bei unserem Liebling Koifan... 

Ihr könnt mich jetzt "Der Sperminator" nennen, so heiße ich ja auch zu Hause.... 


Nachtrag noch: Coitus interruptus schreibt man mit zwei rr. Sollte einem Lateiner eigentlich gleich auffallen. Wirds jetzt wieder so lustig wie bei Koifan.-- ??


----------



## Chrisinger (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi...
> 
> 
> ... und die Sätze sind auch länger und ausführlicher wie bei unserem Liebling Koifan...




Stimmt 

Naja, ich hoffe ER/Sie meint es ernst?!

Dann sei dir gesagt,bitte mach genau das,was *EXPERTE KARSTEN* dir geschrieben hat.

Du willst ja auch nicht in einer "Streichholzschachtel" leben,essen,trinken,schlafen und aufs  .

Frag mal ganz lieb bei deinem Fischhändler nach ob er die Fische zurück nimmt.

1 Goldi dürfte dann noch ok sein!<Aber der will ja auch nicht nur alleine sein!!!!:


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hallo zusammen



			
				koi_tus_interuptus82 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich mir einen UVC Klärer am Wochenende gekauft. Wie gesagt, der Teich ist nicht sonderlich groß, (ca. 3qm, 60 cm tief). Möchte das Wasser nur wieder klar kriegen, geht das mit den Gerätschaften?
> 
> Pflanzen: 4 Schilfartige Pflanzen, 1 Seerose
> 
> ...





Wer postet bitteschön bei seinem ersten Beitrag seinen Daulevel ?
Das wirkt doch schon provozierend oder nicht?


----------



## katja (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*



ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen!!!  


da ist ja wohl alles gesagt, ich denke die mods können den mist löschen!


----------



## Frank (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Nö, nö,

vllt. meldet sich unser "Rupertus", oder wie auch immer, nochmal und besetzt die Stellung im Schützengraben um zurückzuschießen ...


----------



## Heiko H. (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht das er dazu noch Stellung nimmt!
Das ist doch schon frech wie man hier auftritt und provoziert.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## M@iki82 (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hallo Leute.

Tja, ich dachte ich bin als Neuling hier in einem Forum gelandet wo man mir echt mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen kann...

Der erste Kommentar war mir schon hilfreich. --> Danke 

Aber der Rest kommt sehr arrogant rüber. Ja sogar beleidigend. Ich gebe ja zu das der Name etwas waage gewählt ist. 

Aber ich hätte nicht gedacht das man hier so adrett ist...

Wie dem auch sei, wollte bei Euch ein wenig Erfahrung sammeln das mein Teich schöner wird und es meinen Fischen gut geht.

Echt schade... Tut mir leid Eure Zeit verschwendet zu haben, aber so hab ich mir diese Community nicht vorgestellt (arrogante Teichexperten... so behandelt man keine Laien, und vor allem egal in was für einem Forum keine Neulinge die es ernst meinen).

Bin wohl der Leidtragende eines Vollidioten...


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hallo "koi_tus_interuptus82",

wir können auch nochmal ganz von vorn anfangen (gern in einem neuen Thema und wir entsorgen diesen Fehlstart).... es ist Deine Entscheidung.  

Wenn man sich schon mit einem "etwas waage" gewählten Namen in einem Forum vorstellt, wäre ein Realname als Unterschrift sehr angebracht. Dann wirkt die Anfrage wenigstens etwas ernsthafter. 

Wenn Du wüßtest, wie viele "Spinner" uns in den letzten Wochen und Monaten heimgesucht haben und, leider, auch weiterhin heimsuchen werden... würdest Du unsere Reaktionen vielleicht verstehen.
Jedes Mal gibt man sich Mühe mit der Beantwortung von Fragen, die entweder nicht ernst gemeint waren oder bei dem der Frager nur seine Annahmen bestättigt haben möchte.
Schreibt man etwas anderes, wird dicht gemacht - zum Leidwesen der Tiere.
Wir verbringen hier alle unsere Frei*zeit*. Deshalb macht es genau dann überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr, wenn einem diese sinnlos "geklaut" wird. :?

Zu Deinem Anliegen.
Dein Teich ist bald (die Koi wachsen-schnell) absolut überbesetzt. Da wird auch eine UVC oder sonstwas kaum etwas an der Wasserfarbe oder den bald auftauchenden Problemen mit den Wasserwerten ändern.
Gib die Koi und, wenn es möglich ist, noch einige der anderen Fische ab oder bau den Teich größer - viel größer!
Die Fische werden es Dir danken!

Vielleicht zeigst Du uns ja auch mal ein Bild vom Teich?

P.S.: Nicknames kann man auch nachträglich ändern lassen.


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Guten morgen,

Zugegeben, der Nick und die Grußformel sind nicht gerade "ideal" gewählt. 
Doch was einige sich beim beantworten des ersten, vllt. -missglückten- Postings erlauben, stellt sie meiner Meinung nach nicht besser dar. 
Im Gegenteil, statt sachlich darauf einzugehen und dem "Neuling" zu erklären wie es besser laufen könnte, (siehe Annetts Posting), wird sofort in fast beleidigender Form auf ihn eingehämmert. 
So gehts hier auch nicht! *Es werden hier keine Leute nach dem ersten Posting vorverurteilt!* : 

Eine zweite Chance hat jeder verdient. 
Eigentlich kann man in diesem dann auch erkennen, wie ernst es mit seinem Anliegen ist. 
Und danach besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit, darauf entsprechend zu reagieren. 
Aber auf keinen Fall ausfallend oder beleidigend werden. 
Es sein denn, ihr möchtet euch mit ihr/ihm auf die gleiche Ebene stellen.    Außerdem könnte der Schuss auch mal nach hinten losgehen ... 

Wenn euch solche Posts stören, nerven oder sonst was, lasst sie doch einfach unbeantwortet und geht statt dessen weiter zu den Beiträgen, von denen ihr meint es sei "lohnenswert" diese zu bedienen.

und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder  und fangen die Sache nochmal von vorn an.  



@ ... ich nenn dich z. Z. mal "Rupertus"

ich schließe mich Annetts Beitrag voll und ganz an.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder  und fangen die Sache nochmal von vorn an.





Dann will ich mal anfangen.....


Hi Koi Tus .....


Herzlich Willkommen hier bei den beklopten vom Teich :crazy: 

Zu deinen fragen bleibt meine meinung bestehen.
Würde mich aber trotzdem freuen, mal ein paar Fotos zu sehen.!

Hast du vieleicht auch einen "Rischtischen" namen?Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das da der Standesbeamte mit gemacht hat  


Lg Chris


----------



## karsten. (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hallo Maik W. aus A. an der L.

Du musst verstehen , dass ich Dich nicht mit 

_"Hallo unterbrochener Verkehr"
_anspreche   .

Das mit dem "lustigen" Nicknamen hat die Sachdisskussion ja förmlich gekillt . 
So was erspart man sich leicht ,
wenn man alles tut um nicht dem Verdacht
ausgesetzt zu werden sich als Troll zu betätigen. 

Als Webdesigner ist Dir doch so was nicht fremd  

Deine Teichdaten haben wohl auch dazu beigetragen ....

Solche Teiche MÜSSEN Algen haben   
UVC , I-tronic usw. alles Quatsch !
solange biologische Grundprinzipien nicht stimmen kann´s nix werden. 
Dafür gibt es u.a. hier einen Bereich Fachbeiträge da kann man sich eine Ahnung von dem verschaffen was geht.
In den Fotoalben findet man dann die unterschiedlichen  Auslegungen davon. 
Das Frage-Antwortspiel im Forum kann ein gewisses Grundwissen nur ergänzen.
Einsteiger hier profitieren an Meisten , wenn sie sich mit (eigenen)  Bilder vorstellen.

Trolle haben keine Teiche !  


mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Heiko H. (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hi koi_tus_interuptus82,

es tut mir leid wenn ich / wir dir unrecht getan haben.
Also lass uns wie schon mehrfach geschrieben einen Neuanfang machen.

LG
Heiko


----------



## M@iki82 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hallo @all!

Find es schön das Ihr so auf meine Antwort reagiert habt. 
Habe vorhin in den Einstellungen versucht meinen Nic zu ändern, finde das aber nicht. Alles kann ich dort ändern nur nicht meinen Namen...

Mittlerweile ist das Wasser seit ich den UVC Klärer dran habe schon fast wieder klar. Ich kann bis auf den Boden schauen   vorher gar nicht möglich!

Hätte niemals gedacht das ich schon eine Überbesetzung habe...Ist es denn nicht so das sich die Tiere rein Wachstumstechnisch an den Teich anpassen? Ich meine er ist immerhin so groß das die Fische genug Platz zum schwimmen haben, ich schaue Ihnen ja täglich zu.
Das der "kleine" Teich allerdings durch "viele" Fische mehr verschmutzt wird ist mir jetzt auch klar.

Die Kois habe ich ganz klein bekommen (sind im Moment noch ca. 4 - 5 cm lang). Meint Ihr wirklich das ich fast 3 viertel der Fische weggeben soll? Ich meine 2 Nachbarn haben auch einen Tecih, der eine minimal größer als meiner, der andere etwas kleiner. Beide habe ca. 20 Fische drin...(keine kleinen Goldfische).

Hat denn jemand ne Gute Bauanleitung für eine Glocke die ich im Winter über den Teich tuen möchte / muß??

Ein Foto / oder mehrere folgen die Tage, muß erst noch welche machen 

Gruß Maik

P.S. Wie kann man denn den Daulevel unterdrücken??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*



			
				koi_tus_interuptus82 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Wie kann man denn den Daulevel unterdrücken??



Den siehst doch nur du und kein anderer


----------



## M@iki82 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Ja, aber bei einigen Antworten am Anfang hat man sich darüber lustig gemacht das ich ihn mitsende...


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*



			
				koi_tus_interuptus82 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine er ist immerhin so groß das die Fische genug Platz zum schwimmen haben, ich schaue Ihnen ja täglich zu.





Hi,
schön das du dich wieder meldest nach dem ganzen Theater 

Also,ich versuch es mal versändlich für dich zu machen:

Ich gehe davon aus das du ein "normal großer Mann" bist!Die Fläche mit der du aufm Boden stehst ist nicht sehr groß!Du kannst also auch noch in einem Raum mit nur 1 qm laufen!?

ABER macht dir das spass,dich ein leben lang auf 1 qm zu bewegen?????
Ich denke nicht!:crazy: 


DAULEVEl:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5519/?q=daulevel
Klick mal drauf

Lg Chris


----------



## M@iki82 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hi!

klar, Du hast schon recht, aber ich hatte gerade einen ähnlichen Beitrag von Dir gelesen als Du noch ganz neu warst. Du konntest es Dir doch auch nicht vorstellen mit dem Überbesatz.

Habe aber schon die Lösung: Ein wwieterer Nachbar baut sich gerade auch einen Teich, der freut sich bestimmt wenn ich Ihm ein paar Fische gebe (natürlich erst nach ´der Einfahrzeit...)


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*



			
				koi_tus_interuptus82 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> klar, Du hast schon recht, aber ich hatte gerade einen ähnlichen Beitrag von Dir gelesen als Du noch ganz neu warst. Du konntest es Dir doch auch nicht vorstellen mit dem Überbesatz.
> 
> Habe aber schon die Lösung: Ein wwieterer Nachbar baut sich gerade auch einen Teich, der freut sich bestimmt wenn ich Ihm ein paar Fische gebe (natürlich erst nach ´der Einfahrzeit...)





Da hast du recht,

habe aus meinen fehler gelernt.Die leute wissen wirklich sehr viel.Und zum helfen ist das Forum da.
Finde ich sehr gut deine Lösung


----------



## M@iki82 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

@ Annett oder Joachim:

karten hat mir empfohlen mich an Euch zu wenden. Könnt Ihr meinen Nicknamen ändern?

Finde den Punkt nicht in den Einstellungen...

Würde Ihn gerne auf M@iki82 ändern


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hi Maik,

kein Problem.. ich stell es Dir um.. aber vergiß es nicht, wenn Du Dich neu anmeldest/einloggst. 
PW bleibt bestehen - nur der Nick = Benutzername ändert sich.

EDIT: ich warte auf ein weiteres ok... nicht dass wir Dich so noch aussperren. 
EDIT2: Gegen 15.25Uhr erledigt.


----------



## M@iki82 (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hi Annett! Ist in Ordnung, vielen Dank


----------



## Ela (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hallo Maik, würde mich an deiner Stelle dann von den Goldfischen trennen. Ich hatte mir im Frühjahr 2 Goldfische zugelegt. Im Juni bekamen sie Nachwuchs, ich dachte mir das die Natur das schon selbst regelt und etliche gefressen werden. Nun wunderte ich mich, das das Wasser so brackig wurde und sehe die Bescherung, das da an die vierzig Jungfische schwimmen. Habe heute bis auf zwei, die ich morgen aber bestimmt kriegen werde, alle gefangen und behalte nur noch meine 2 Kois.Wenn man die Jungfische eine Nacht in einem seperaten Behälter hält staunt man was da für ein Dreck drin ist. Viele Grüße Ela


----------



## M@iki82 (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hi Ela!

Danke für Deine Antwort! Würde auch lieber die Kois behalten. 
Hoffe ja nicht das sich meine Goldis auch mit den schönen Dingen des Lebens anfreunden... Dann hab ich mehr Fisch als Teich...


----------



## katja (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

hallo maik!

  du warst tatsächlich kein troll....  

dann möchte auch ich mich entschuldigen und finde es groß, dass du uns eine zweite chance gibst  

also herzlich willkommen im forum!  

ich denke, wenn du tips und ratschläge annehmen kannst, bist du hier genau richtig.
auch wir hatten am anfang keinen plan und sämtliche fehler gemacht, die es zu machen gibt....  

aber dank den fähigen, hilfsbereiten mods und usern hier läuft unser teich stabil und wir haben auch schon etliches ändern müssen  

also denk über die größe und/oder den besatz nochmal nach, ja?


----------



## M@iki82 (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hilft das bei trübem Wasser?*

Hi Katja!

Danke auch für Deine Begrüßung!


----------

